# Lithium Orotate



## nicholas1234 (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi there, I have been suffering from horrible anxiety, depression and more since I was very young. I hear Lithium Orotate helps with all these symptoms and has nueroprotective properties too. Any one who has tried it before, I am curious for any information please. Also I was wondering about using it well tapering off a drug like Seroquel?

Thanks alot

Sincerely,


Nicholas


----------



## nicholas1234 (Mar 30, 2010)

*Any one?*

If anyone could give me any info on that i'd apprecaite it?


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

nicholas1234 said:


> If anyone could give me any info on that i'd apprecaite it?


I have heard incredible stories about lithium orotate. Helping with anxiety and depression. Workers in salt mine where salt of lithium was present were all happy and anxiety free people. People used to get more lithium at present times as they used more water from the wells where lithium was present.

It also has neuroprotective effects and is good for curing alcoholism.


----------



## halba (Apr 8, 2010)

ju_pa said:


> I have heard incredible stories about lithium orotate. Helping with anxiety and depression. Workers in salt mine where salt of lithium was present were all happy and anxiety free people. People used to get more lithium at present times as they used more water from the wells where lithium was present.
> 
> It also has neuroprotective effects and is good for curing alcoholism.


iherb has really rave reviews on this product. if all else hasn't managed it i'd try it as a long term helper.


----------



## nicholas1234 (Mar 30, 2010)

*Lithium orotate*

Our I herb supplements fairly decent, and would you know how to check if the supplement is what it says it is?

Thanks.


----------



## halba (Apr 8, 2010)

nicholas1234 said:


> Our I herb supplements fairly decent, and would you know how to check if the supplement is what it says it is?
> 
> Thanks.


look at the quality brands with good reviews


----------

